
China database lists 'breedready' status of 1.8M women - haasted
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/mar/11/china-database-lists-breedready-status-of-18-million-women
======
NedIsakoff
The database, whose server is in China, included fields labeled in English for
sex, age, education, marital status, as well as a column titled “BreedReady”,
which could be a poor translation of Chinese terms to describe whether a woman
has children or is of child-bearing age, observers noted.

So basically child bearing age or not.

------
ilamont
_The database also included fields labeled “political” and “hasvideo” as well
as links to what appear to be Facebook profile pages._

Is FB use that common in China? It's my understanding that a tedious
workaround is required for Facebook, Line, and other forbidden social
networks.

~~~
NedIsakoff
Depends on who you are. If you're a common worker, no. If you are member of
the economic elite and work with foreign companies, then yes.

When I worked in China, I say most of my team had FB profiles. Then again I
was working for a major Chinese IT company and we had a lot of foreign
collaborations in open source stuff.

------
zachguo
Probably just an unsecured database of a dead matching/marriage app...

